# How vital is Landlord letter in UK Spouse visa?



## JJUmbego (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi everyone

I recently rented a new flat (on the condition that the landlord would provide a letter to say my husband could move in), and the landlord agreed.

Now that I've paid 6 months rent upfront, (had to because I am a contractor working on short 3 month contracts). The landlord is now refusing to write a letter or sign one that I have typed up and sent to him. Instead he wants me to use an email he sent me (see text below).

How much will this ruin everything? Is there no point in applying if I dont have a proper letter from him? I have my tenancy agreement but that is all. Is there any way that I can I submit this printed email as evidence? 



"To whom this may concern
Please be advised that I have let <Address> on a one year assured short hold contract! (renewable). To <my name> from 28/2/16. This is a fully self contained one bedroom flat in a residential house. She informs me she wishes to be joined and reside with her husband <his name spelt incorrectly> in the near future where they will live at the same address as a couple I have no objections as long as they both adhere to tenancy agreement.

Regards!

<Landlord's name>"


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You really need an original signed letter.


----------



## JJUmbego (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Nylon

I'm still trying to see if I can. If I can't, do you think an official (headed paper, signed) letter on the landlord's behalf from the estate agent would work?


----------



## andrie (Jun 19, 2014)

The problem with the estate agents is that they will contact your landlord first before they write the letter. I had the same problem with my landlord until he went for his holiday for a month. Went to the estate agent and they said they can't write me a letter without the landlord agreeing to it,so I was told to wait till he comes back as they were failing to get hold of him. I was pissed and then we submitted without the letter. My fiancee got her visa this week.

This was just by luck, so make sure you push your landlord.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Your Tenancy Agreement should stipulate several things i.e type and size of accomodation and there should be a clause which " indicates who can live at the address, any changes to residents should comply with statutory regulations and Notify the Landlord or Agent when changes occur"


----------



## JJUmbego (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks guys.

I'm hoping my landlord will agree for the estate agents to act on his behalf as he doesn't have any issue with my husband living there. I think he just cant be bothered to do a letter. 

Well done on your visa news Andrie it's given me hope! 

Skyf - if i have a clause like this, does that mean that my husband can move in as long as I notify my landlord? Will that wash with the visa application assessment? 

Thanks


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

JJUmbego said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'm hoping my landlord will agree for the estate agents to act on his behalf as he doesn't have any issue with my husband living there. I think he just cant be bothered to do a letter.
> 
> ...


The clause will make it clear and the Visa Office will accept as a Legal entity.


----------

